# Anybody use optical particle counter in their shop?



## BaroqueLuthier (Dec 15, 2021)

I've been looking at some of the particle counters in the $200-$400 range. They advertise PM0.3, PM2.5, and PM10 accuracy. Do any of you monitor the small dust in your shop? I'm just curious how accurate they are and whether they can be trusted to help me decide when to take off my dust mask or turn off the air filtration. Thoughts?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

We use a Dylos meter but I haven't studied the readings enough to translate it into meaningful air quality info. We just got it to evaluate dust collection upgrades and track down the cause of sudden spikes in particle count. It works for that purpose.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

I use a Dylos and yes it dictates when my respirator goes on or off. One of the first things you can do with it is test inside your house to see what the ambient readings are. Then your shop. I can walk into my shop at the start of the day and see a small particle (fines) reading of say 100. Once I start moving around and setting things up it usually gets closer to 200. I use an air cleaner so I can reliably keep things below (usually well below) 150. I'm aggressive with dust collection so the primary operations in my shop (table saw and router table) can be done with the meter staying below 300. I put a respirator on if the fines count goes over 300. That's just a number I picked based on my ambient readings.

Here's an example for you: Today I made one cut to a 4x8 sheet of MDF to get it sized so I could cut it up on the table saw. I use a Makita tracksaw hooked up to a shop vac. Initial fines reading was 120. Air cleaner was switched to "high" and respirator went on. After the cut, fines spiked to 1100. The count dropped to 300 in about 2 minutes.

Sanding with my cheap ROS with shop vac hooked up easily gets to over 2000.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a small shop, not quite one car in size. My wife saw a DIY on TV: box fan, furnace filter and bungee cord. I was amazed at how much it removed. I let it run for about 30 minutes after everything is shut down. If it's really dusty, I wear an N95 mask.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow! Very interesting. When I find the need for such a monitor, I'll quit woodworking.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah it's like the less you know, the better isn't it? The most harmful stuff is too small to be seen.


----------



## jesanchez01 (4 mo ago)

Measuring airborne particulates in woodworking is not a bad idea at all, especially if you have a sensitization to some wood types or are using A1/A2 (confirmed or potential) carcinogenic woods like Oak and Beech. It is not an essential tool for those with good dust control systems in place (that are effective) but sometimes the only way to know if they are effective is to measure. Yes I have measured my environment doing spot measurements, but then again my background is in safety and I have access to measuring instruments.

If you do decide to get one, my suggestion is to get one that detects down to 0.5 microns. The respirable range that is of concern is from 0.3 to 4 microns, so this is the range you are likely most interested in from a health standpoint. I have used the SKC brand of monitors, and they have a model called the HAZ-DUST IV that goes down to 0.3 microns, and also does a readout at PM2.5 microns. This model is pricey though at around $400, but is designed for industrial particulate matter/aerosol monitoring. I have not searched for alternatives, but I am sure they are out there.

HAZ-DUST IV

If you do proceed, consider collect samples from your breathing zone while performing the work. This is the best location for measurement.

John


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Many on here are from the older group and more sensitive to things like dust and breathing issues. I want to do woodworking as long as possible so knowing how much dust is in the air is useful.


----------

